# Greetings, I guess I'm the New Kid here.



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello everyone. As the title says I'm new to this site. I look forword to meeting and talking to like minded persons like myself who build, haunt, and just in general love doing Halloween as much as I do. 
I just recently moved and part of the reason for doing so was because I now have a chance to work full time on Halloween props, and decorations. What I like working on the most is Headstones, fencing, trees, and other things for 
haunted cemetaries. The Creepier the better. Theres lots more but I do have to get some snakes painted today. I hope to get to know you all better and have some fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Petro


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the group. 
Congrats on being able to do this full time. I'm jealous!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

how wonderful to be able to work on props full time! welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings new kid, from the old lady. Lucky you for being able to work on props.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Building props for a living would be a dream job. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welocme to Haunt Forum Petronilla!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the welcomes everyone. This is my passion and I have been working towards being able to do this full time. Also recently my husband and I have inherited a creepy old house that is on our property. So of course we feel compelled to build a haunted attraction....Just what I need, More projects. But it will be a labor of love.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Petronilla said:


> Thanks for the welcomes everyone. This is my passion and I have been working towards being able to do this full time. Also recently my husband and I have inherited a creepy old house that is on our property. So of course we feel compelled to build a haunted attraction....Just what I need, More projects. But it will be a labor of love.


oooh i'm jealous. you'll fit in perfectly here! congrats on inheriting the creep house!

welcome to the madhouse!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Like minded Halloween haunting people is what you'll find here!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------

